
The cult of ignorance in the United States (2014) - walrus01
http://www.sott.net/article/313177-The-cult-of-ignorance-in-the-United-States-Anti-intellectualism-and-the-dumbing-down-of-America
======
DrScump
actual original article is here:

[https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/wired-
success/201407/an...](https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/wired-
success/201407/anti-intellectualism-and-the-dumbing-down-america)

